# i think my dog is dieing



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

My 17 year old dog has been sick quite a few times lately so i changed her food yesterday but she wouldnt eat (very strange for her) i noticed there was something very wrong last night but i thought i would keep an eye on her seeing as the vets was closed anyway. this morning she is very ill she wont move except to stagger into another room to be sick which is now like yellow watery stuff. i cant get her too the vets untill 3 pm ish but does anyone have any advice in the mean time?.. her breathing seems faster but shallow but im not sure what else to do except make sure she has water which she is drinking at the moment. she is a very old girl so i guess its to be expected but i feel so bad for her


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Could be liver failure.. that's what got my 17 year old shetland sheepdog.

Best thing you can do really is just make her feel comfortable, keep her company, lots of praise, keep a cheerful voice so she feels comforted.. and wait and see what the vet says.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Aww that must be horrible, i remember when my old golden retrievers arthritis got so bad that when you picked him up in the morning he'd just fall back down. Its so sad.

Dogs respond amazingly well to fuss and attention, i dont know what t is but they just seem to hang on for you if you lay by their side and comfort them


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

talk to them like they're your baby...i saw the army do it on tv and they love it. try and get as much water down as possible as the nausea will be dehydrating her...especially with the heat too


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

you could try getting her to drink electrolyte? that'd help rehydrate her. They sell it in sachets that you mix with water called dioralyte, get the unflavoured version. Ive used it for geckos before its 100% safe


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

dissolve some sugar in some water and get it down her, keep her warm and make a huge fuss out of her. keep an eye on her for signs of organ failiure and try to keep her as comfortable as possible


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

well good and bad news........ the good news is that after £90 worth of antibiotics, inflammatory drugs and something else i cant remember she is alot happier today. they did a blood test yesterday and determined it was a major problem with her liver and kidneys he showed me the results and one chemical released by the liver should be between 10 - 100.. hers was 700+, another was 5 times over the limit and similar with the kidney results. they dont know what is causing it without operating and we both decided that wasnt the best option given her age. bad news is he says it is possible it is being caused by an agressive type of tumour which means she wont have long left. i have to ring him tomorrow and let him know how she is doing.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear that, (this is gonna sound crap) but at least you've got her at home and have time to say goodbye


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Thats a shame, your best enjoying what time you have left with her. 17 years is a good age for a dog!!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I'm so sorry to hear that  and your doing the best you can for her and she knows it to, just make her last days/months or how ever long she has left with you the best they can be.*

*I'm not looking forward to the time when my 10 year dog gets very ill *

*All my love at this very sad time for you and your family x x x*


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry to hear about that mate, my dog had an aggresive tumour over her nipples when she was 7 so i know how you feel on that one as it comes as a bloody big shock, on the good (?) side, shes had a good run for her money though as 17 is a long time in dog years


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear your bad news, Im sorry to say that it doesn't look to good, my springer had the same symptoms and was diagnosed with a stomach tumour and bowel cancer and in the end had to be put down (recommendation of vet after surgery) as she was in too much pain.

Lets just hope things turn around


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

owwww the 2 things dog owners never want to hear and your poor dog had both........


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

i spoke to the vet today and he said she is reacting well to the drugs so he dosnt think its a tumour..great news! but i have to call him tomorrow and friday with an update becuase he may want to give another anti inflamatory steroid injection. this is the second time she has had problems with her liver and kidneys and at 17 i cant expect her to go on forever but it may not be as close as we first thought :smile:. obviously when it gets to the point where surgeory is needed or i am prolonging any suffering for her then i will make the hard decision that any responsible dog owner would do..... but its looking good at the moment.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

thats excellent news


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> [ #*14* (*permalink*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

very pleased for you both : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that! :2thumb:
I have two dogs so i know how close you get to them, so glad she is pulling threw!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for all the nice replies from everyone 

edit: uh oh i better keep posting that post count cant be good news! Posts: 666


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

glad to hear she's a bit better


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Aww i'm so happy for you and so glad she's ok : victory: please keep us updated :no1:*


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

she went to the vets today and is making an improvement.for some reason my family are saying we should have her put down, i think for finacial reasons but i have made it clear today there is no fooking way!, i will sell my guitars before that happens. how could you end a pets life for money? 

edit: i cant beleive they would do this!​


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

My full sympathies and condolences to you James, but there comes a time in any pets life where sometimes you have to make a difficult and heart breaking decision. 17 is a damn good age for a dog, very respectable and a good innings. 


 If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end,
And hold me firm and speak to me,
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree,
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you,
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.  
Author Unknown


----------



## mrbojangels (Jun 7, 2007)

James so sorry to hear this and give her a big love from me. The time will come when you feel its right and that she has suffered enough and your love for her after 17 years will make you strong. I have been in your place now and its so hard and it gets harder I will not lie but even though it broke my heart, I did feel it was the right thing and still do. Whatever you choose my thought are with you.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

My thoughts r with you, I am dreadin the time I hav to make this sort of decision. I know u will do what is right, give her some fuss from me xx


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

she went back for another injection and is now on some anti inflamatory pills ...she seems fine now! eating fine, nice and active and no sickness. the vets diagnosis was a infection of the bile duct in the liver? could possibly be linked to her weight so she is back on the vets diet food..lol

i think my comment about my family was maybe a bit harsh. i have sat down with them and explained its not that i wouldnt accept that it would be unfair to keep her alive for my benefit its just that while she is making good progress a couple of hundred quid to me is nothing for the 17 years of loyal companionship she has given me. They explained that what they meant was that if the vets bills were to start running into hundreds a month to keep her alive then they wouldnt be able to afford to do that and i think they thought i meant i would never put her down...ever!..oh well she seems to have improved massivley so im not going to think about what will happen if she gets sick again, theres no point at the moment.

and thanks again for all the nice replies


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

thats absolutely fab news!!!! Im so very happy for u xx


----------



## mrbojangels (Jun 7, 2007)

This is great news, I am so glad for you both xx Chrisy


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad to hear shes doing good! Well done!:no1:


----------



## BassFerret (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to hear she's doing better!

As for the end - you'll know when it's time. *Hugs* May your time together be happy and calm, however long it may be!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

i cant stop crying as i write this but i am sad to say we had to put her down this morning. she stopped responding to the steroids and anti biotics and she was very very poorly. the vet thinks it was a tumour afetr all and that she has probaly been fighting it for nearly 2 years. i have had quite a few bad life experiences for someone my age but nothing compares to today. thank you to everyone for being so supportive, it really helped writing this whole process down.










1990 - 2007​R.I.P little barbs, you will leave an empty space in my life and you will never be forgotten @--->


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

so sorry for you sending you a big hug as theres nothing else i can say or do to take the pain away. :grouphug:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

I am so sorry...ive been following this thread just hoping that she got better.....All i can say is that u Have been a TRUE friend to her, looking after her when she was poorly and doing what was best for her...for that i am sure she's is eternally grateful and will be looking down on you from rainbow bridge with extreme love and affection.......

I always feel that when a animal friend leaves this plain, they make thier way to rainbow bridge to wait until the time comes for you to join them again......And while u talk and think about her, she will NEVER be gone.....

Just try to imagine lush green fields, warm sunshine, no rules, no illness or pain, food aplenty and many many friends that may have passed before her all playing happily without a care in the world.....

Take care and feel blessed that u were able to share such wonderful times together

Love
Debi
xxx


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

my heart goes out to you, i know what it feels like as i had to have my 4 year old lab put to sleep due to a genetic problem, big hugs to you


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

awww i'm sorry to hear that. Our borda collie had to be put down aswell as her back legs were giving away at the same age. Sometimes descisions like this have to be made as it should be for the dogs best interest really. 
Don't worry though she's up in doggy heaven looking down at you thinking what a great person he has been to me.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I really feel for you , i know how hard it is to make the decision but you have done the right thing by letting her go peacefully , i know it feels like the end of the world right now but it will get easier , thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

My heart goes out to you had the same thing with our old dog (18 yrs old) even though its very hard you did the right thing just think of the 17 good year you had with her, it does get easier with time.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you got me crying some. kids and dogs are my soft spot...sorry..


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

so sorry to hear that. just keep the thought with you tha she is in no more pain and that youve have done the kindest thing possible for her. R.I.P sweetie...have fun at the rainbow bridge!!!!!


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks guys, it has almost put me off ever keeping another dog. its a bit like losing a child every 10 - 20 years. i really hope rainbow bridge exists and maybe she will meet up with my other dog i used to have (also 17) that got hit by a car. they grew up together and when the first one went i had dreams for years where she would appear...nutcase i know
i wonder whether the same will be the case with barbs.


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

def not a nut case hun.and yeah hopefully rainbow bridge des exist and shes runnin around with ur other dog as we speak. I know exactly how ur feeling as we had our dog put to sleep at 14yrs ol, know how much it hurts....just give it time huni....see how ur feeling about it a few months or however long down the line! its a shame in some ways that we get so attatched to our pets...and yes they become a member of the family...but as ive said hun shes had a good run, take comfort in knowing that youve done ur best for her and remember he happy times with her! feel free to add me on msn if u fancy a chat my addy is on profile! xx


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all wounds heal with time. it's just that some leave scars. dogs live in the moment and i know yours would want you to still be your old self. so if you owe your dog anything, it's to not grieve too much. dogs are too busy being happy to grieve. we humans can learn a few things like this from them.


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

HABU said:


> all wounds heal with time. it's just that some leave scars. dogs live in the moment and i know yours would want you to still be your old self. so if you owe your dog anything, it's to not grieve too much. dogs are too busy being happy to grieve. we humans can learn a few things like this from them.


well said hun x


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey i only noticed this thread today and wanted to say im sorry. We put our rotty to sleep on the 5/6/7 and ive NEVER cried so much in all my life! He was only 3 and had been poorly since he was 9ths old 

I suppose i just wanted to say it does get better- you will never stop thinking about her but it does get easier. We missed zeus so much we have got another rotty called Brutus- he will never replace zeus but we love him just as much 

Hope your feeling better xxx


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the nice replies everyone :smile:. yes i feel much much better.. i still keep doing things like checking the gate is shut when someone comes to the door or closing the downstairs doors before i go to bed, habit i guess. i was very upset the day we put her down i dont think ANYTHING has ever upset me so much and i had my few days of greiving but at the end of the day she lived a happy life to the ripe old age of 17 in my care and i did what was best for her at the end so you cant really wish for more than that. its a strange thing and will probaly sound odd but actually now its a bit of a weight off my shoulders, she was ill alot the last couple of years and you worry like mad all the time. now i can rest knowing that i did everything possible to help her and that she went without suffering. im sorry to hear about your dog Niccired, its not an experience i look forward to ever repeating. Thanks again to everyone. James


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

I was doin doing exactly the same! Going to let him out for a wee, checkin doors were shut etc, etc! I know what you mean about the weight being taken off your shoulders, i knew he wasnt gonna live very long and every time i took him to the vets i didnt think i was gonna be bringing him home 

Im just glad hes not in pain anymore! im glad your feeling betta, life can be crap can't it!


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

JAM3S I am so very sorry that it came to this, but as we all know u did what was best for her....she is happy now and will be telling all her new playpals at the bridge of her owner who cared for her s deeply in life xx


----------



## Alans_Reptiles (Jun 2, 2007)

it sound like complete organ falure thats what got my dog its a fu*k
im so sory


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Just came across this thread and read it through, damn i thought it was going to be a happy ending. Sorry for your loss. I have a 3 year old dog who was being sick last July, took her to the vets, they said it was the food i was givin her but would do an xray just in case. What they found was 2 tumours, the main one attached to her windpipe and heart and the other one was just starting to break through her rib cage...i was devastated especially when they said surgery would kill her quicker and they couldnt save her anyway. They gave her maybe 6 weeks, no more than Christmas 2006 to live. So we took it one day at a time and spoil her rotten and every day is a bonus. 

Fair enough we can see her getting a little bit more poorlier as the weeks go by but nearly a year later she is still with us. I am just scared that I may let her linger on for my own sake and not have her put down....i hope not but i really want my little girl to be with me forever, and it breaks my heart that she wont be 4 until the middle of July and she has lived with this horrible cancer for well over a year

But my sympathy goes to you. Best wishes


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

aww im sorry to hear that nicola. I think the only thing you can do is go on the vets advice as to whether she is suffering or not and enjoy the time she has left. its a horrible feeling when your waiting for the worst to happen, towards the end with barbs i got into the habit of checking to see she was breathing every time i walked past her. wishing you all the best.

James


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

awwww i feel so sorry for you 
atleast had a good life and thats a great age.
Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

i read this thread a couple of days ago and didnt know what to say,i vouldnt type thro the tears,i had a lab cross when i was growing up and he was PTS when he was 18 and everyone said you should be greatful he lived that long blah blah blah,doesnt make it any easier,doesnt matter 18 months or 18 years its a huge gapping hole for a good while,dont let it put you off having another dog,in time you will probably want to and Nicola youll know when the time has come,you spoil her rotten for now,good luck with her 
many of us on here know exactly how you both feel


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you laura and badgers mum. your spot on badgers mum.... you almost feel stupid but a dog you make a mental connection with. it sounds silly but i looked at my dog as a friend, not an animal in my care. its not like with a snake where they may come to tolerate your presence but they do not realise if you are down, do i beleive that dogs can sense our emotions and react acccordingly???............. without a doubt


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

JAM3S said:


> thank you laura and badgers mum. your spot on badgers mum.... you almost feel stupid but a dog you make a mental connection with. it sounds silly but i looked at my dog as a friend, not an animal in my care. its not like with a snake where they may come to tolerate your presence but they do not realise if you are down, do i beleive that dogs can sense our emotions and react acccordingly???............. without a doubt


 
oh without a doubt,dogs tune into their owners as much as we do to the dogs,we know when theyre sick or frightened and they do to,its a truely special bond and noone should make you feel stupid for it,Badger is MY first dog,not a family dog(if you know what i mean)i bought him,paid all vet bills(theres been tons lol)cared,walked,fed and cried when he was ill,he is an extension of my kids and ill be heartbroken when his time for rainbow bridge comes,it will be a very black day in our house and i know ill have the courage and love to do whats best for Badger and not whats best for me.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss - I've been following this thread. I know I will feel exactly the same way as you when time comes for my furry friend - and yes I agree with you both, dogs are definitely in tune to humans and their feelings.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Razaiel said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss - I've been following this thread. I know I will feel exactly the same way as you when time comes for my furry friend - and yes I agree with you both, dogs are definitely in tune to humans and their feelings.


heart breaking isnt it,i wish badger could live forever


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> heart breaking isnt it,i wish badger could live forever


Don't think about that now, go give badger a big hug.


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I know this is probably a bit late but I felt I had to post, just to say I'm really sorry to hear about your dog.

Sadly, I lost my Yorkie in December last year. She was pts after suffering with diabetes and other illnesses. I found out my parents were having her put to sleep on the Friday and had to 'wait' until the monday for the vet to come round. They were probably a few of the worst days of my life.

Dogs create a very magical bond with their owners. Nothing on this earth can re-create the feeling you get when they greet you and the amount of love they have.

You did everything in your power to make sure she was happy and comfortable. I have a great respect for people like that.
Just remember you shared 17 great years with her and nobody will ever be able to take away those memories.

_'A dog is the only creature on earth that loves you more than he loves himself'_ - Josh Billings


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks vase, the responce i got from this forum was great it really helped at a difficult time. Im sorry to hear about your own dog you are spot on with what you say though. I especially like the quote at the end :smile:


----------

